
The Complete Guide for Metabolomics Analysis Methods and Application - benniebio
http://www.creative-proteomics.com/services/untargeted-metabolomics.htm
======
benniebio
Features for New Target Metobolomics: 1.More metabolites detection - Different
from traditional LC-MS or LC-UV technology, with the new positive and negative
conversion technology (Polarity Switch), new target metabolomics can scan up
to 1000 metabolites in a period, greatly improving the efficiency of metabolic
products at the same time detection.

2.Easy to identify metabolites - A metabolite will be identified by its parent
ion, daughter ion, and Collision Energy in Multiple Reaction Monitoring (MRM)
technology. Two-step screening before getting into the detecor highly improve
the accurancy of methobolites identification.

3.Easy to handle follow-up ioinformatics - New target metobolimics can analyze
metabolites without the time-consuming database search and compound
identification. And analysis results can be used for multiple comparative
analysis, principal component analysis, metabolic pathway analysis and other
biological large data processing directly.

------
benniebio
Untargeted metabolomics It will scan all the small molecule ions (50Da ~
1200Da) in the sample, and obtain the ion mass spectrum. The metabolites are
identified by comparison with the database. The most commonly used analytical
platform for untargeted metabolomics is GC-MS. However, GC-MS still is not
perfect for metabolomics applications. Such as, GC-MS uses single mass
spectrometry and lack of fragment ion information which will lead to many
compounds can not be accurately Identification. Besides, there are other
platforms can be applied for metabolites analysis: NMR platform and LC-Q-TOF.
But untarget metabolomics can only provide the relative abundance of
metabolites, not the absolute concentration of metabolites.

------
benniebio
Target Metobolomics The traditional targeted metabolomics can only detect
about 10 metabolites with the limitation of instrument conditions. But it has
been raid developed with the improvement of instrument technology and become
new bright spot for metobolomics. New targeted metabolomics can simultaneously
quantify more than 1000 metabolites and reduce the time of post-processing
data which can significantly improve the efficiency of metabolomics, making
the biomarker screening process become more simple and reliable with less
metabolic product verification steps.

------
benniebio
Brief Introduction Metabolomics (Metabolomics) is a new system of biological
technology developed by the post-gene era, aimed at the determination of all
small organisms within the metabolites. Compared to Genomics, Transcriptomics
and Proteomics, metabolomics directly and accurately reflects the current
state of the organism and tell us what happens to the organism instead of
predicting what may happen! Metabolomics includes untargeted metabolomics,
targeted Metabolomics and next-generation target metabolomics according to
their detection of metabolites.

